# Баян юпитер



## bayan1989 (19 Июл 2013)

Здравствуйте!Подскажите пожалуйста кто слышал звучание или играет на баяне Юпитер мастера Горчин!Ваше мнение качество голосов мастера Горчин!Буду благодарен.


----------

